# iMessage bloqué !



## Amandine55 (1 Août 2013)

Bonjour, 
J'ai éteint mon iPod, je l'ai rallumé mais il fallait réactiver iMessage. Je l'ai fait mais ça n'a pas marché, il y avait écrit VÉRIFIER VOTRE CONNEXION RÉSEAU ET RÉESSAYER. C'est ce que j'ai fait mais ça ne remarche plus ! 
Comment faut-il faire pour que iMessage remarche ? 

Merci


----------



## Lauange (21 Août 2013)

Salut,

Verifie que ton ipod soit bien connecté en wifi. Ensuite va dans reglages/message/ active la fonction. Enfin, va renseigner ton adresse mail dans envoi et reception.


----------



## Amandine55 (21 Août 2013)

Salut,
Je ne peux pas activer la fonction dans mes réglages parce que il faut que je me connecte à Apple Store et je me connecte mais ça ne marche toujours pas ! 

Merci comme même.


----------



## Lauange (22 Août 2013)

Peut être la solution a ton problème :

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS4268?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Amandine55 (25 Août 2013)

Je n'est pas trouvé ! Mais j'ai lu une autre discussion ou la personne avait le même problème que moi et il fallait aller dans RÉGLAGES ~ WI-FI puis aller dans ta box ( la petite flèche bleu)   et changer le " DNS " ! 

Merci comme même.


----------



## Amandine55 (31 Août 2013)

Pouvez-vous m'aider d'avantage ?


----------

